# JFB's picture thread



## jayefbe (Nov 13, 2009)

Finally took some pictures of my burgeoning collection.  My camera is a real POS, so bear with me.

Freshly shed boehmei






Freshly shed Brachypelma sabulosum, 4".  May be vagans, not totally sure.  






Poecilotheria subfusca 'Highland', recently molted into 3/4 instar. ~1.75"











I originally thought it was a male, but now I'm not so sure. I'll probably have to wait another molt or two to get a better idea.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Pamphobeteus*

P. sp 'Platyomma', ~2" in pre-molt






P. nigricolor, ~3.5".  This T is crazy.  Doesn't threat, just attacks.  Also the only T I have that's really into kicking hairs.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 13, 2009)

*Avicularia*

A. purpurea sling











A. sp Metallica Green






Versi.  






A. sp Amazonica.  Freshly molted, ~2".  My personal favorite of the genus, but I still need to get a diversipes one of these days.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 13, 2009)

*What I did today...*

I got to set up a regalis communal, obt communal, and unpack another two ornata slings.  12 fast slings, and not a single problem escape attempt .

ornata slings











OBT communal, 5 2i slings.  Part of Garrick's 8 generations inbred group.











regalis communal, 5 2i slings. Also got these from Garrick.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 13, 2009)

^^^ that pic is awesome! Saved.


----------



## Teal (Nov 13, 2009)

*Very cool collection ya got! Not just the every day Ts in there.. love it! *


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 13, 2009)

x Mr Awesome x said:


> ^^^ that pic is awesome! Saved.


Thanks, I love that pic too.  My new long-term (very long-term) goal is to have communal set-ups of as many Poecilotheria species as possible.  Watching them interact is just too cool.



Teal said:


> *Very cool collection ya got! Not just the every day Ts in there.. love it! *


Thanks!  I'm really happy with the group of T's I have.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 14, 2009)

*Rehousing irminia*

Both of my Psalmopoeus irminia molted a couple weeks ago and were in desperate need of a re-housing.  

















A few pics of the irminia 
















Vent pic of both of the P. irminia.  I 'think' the one on the left is a male and the right is a female.  Definitely not sure about that though, might be two males...






The tarantulas were so calm I decided to handle one of them, and it couldn't have gone better.  The little one was very calm, relaxed and deliberate in its movements.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 14, 2009)

*Pamphobeteus sp 'Platyomma' molted*

Some pics of the fresh Platyomma, I love this genus.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome pictures. That B. boehmei is gorgeous! Also, I love that picture of the little regalis party. Pretty darn cute. I miss when our platyomma had his Christmas tree, he molted recently and it was gone! Just like that...now he's starting to look like a Pampho, and I'm not the least bit upset that he's male because he's gonna be a looker! I am also really starting to love the Pampho genus, we're getting an antinous next weekend...can't wait!

Cass


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome, I'd love to get an antinous.  It's probably the Pampho species I'll get next, I just can't bring myself to spend $150+ on an ultramurinus yet, not when there are so many T's I still need to get.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Nov 15, 2009)

Apparently crappy cameras are the trend around here lately, LOL. Nice shots!!! You got a really great collection going!!!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2009)

AWESOME shots! I love that P. sp platyomma!! I shouldnt have passed the one I was going to get... Might have to look into getting 1.. (OR 5)  Great collection you got..


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 15, 2009)

xsyorra said:


> Apparently crappy cameras are the trend around here lately, LOL. Nice shots!!! You got a really great collection going!!!


Thanks, and yeah, I'm dreaming of the day I get a nice digital SLR.



rednecklivin said:


> AWESOME shots! I love that P. sp platyomma!! I shouldnt have passed the one I was going to get... Might have to look into getting 1.. (OR 5)  Great collection you got..


Thanks!  I'd highly recommend getting a Pampho.  They're big, they're gorgeous, they have a bit of an attitude, and the mature males are just jaw-dropping.

I forgot, they're also my favorite T to feed.  They hit their prey HARD!


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 2, 2012)

*Time for an UPDATE!*

a few of my new slings - 

Cyriocosmus ritae (recommended!) Got some C. elegans too, but they were all burrowed away when it came to picture time.






Pamphobeteus sp Platyomma (just sexed him as a boy, but he's gonna be BEAUTIFUL!)






Grammostola pulchra (got 4 of these little guys because my gf thought they were cute, I couldn't be happier. They are champs when it comes to feeding)






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens (such a fantastic species)






Avicularia versicolor (can never have too many!) 






Having a stroll on my girlfriend's arm






---------- Post added 01-02-2012 at 03:13 AM ----------

I bought a subadult pair of P. nigricolor. The female's at least 5.5" and the male's about 5". I'm going to do my best to get more of these in the hobby. It's a tragedy that they're not more common!

Male - I can't wait for this guy to mature. Stunning!












Female - I can't wait see her right after a molt.


















---------- Post added 01-02-2012 at 03:17 AM ----------

A proven breeder female Avicularia versicolor I got for a pretty amazing price. 






























---------- Post added 01-02-2012 at 03:22 AM ----------

Young mature female Poecilotheria miranda I recently purchased
























Last but not least, my *pride and joy* a 6" Poecilotheria subfusca Highland female I got along with the P. miranda.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice, a versi is a T I'm trying to get my gf comfortable with (she's scared of all spiders).  Nice subfusca!


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 2, 2012)

My gf went from scared, to intrigued, to into them in no time at all. She's handled many of my docile species to this point. If you've got a docile and predictable A. versicolor, I think they're great for turning on your significant other to the hobby. They're beautiful, handleable, and everyone loves the cute Avic walk!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jan 9, 2012)

man, you got some nice ts... that highland is TO DIE FOR, and the A. sp Metallica Green is amazing (and new to my knowledge) as well.   good luck with the 2 nigricolor... the hobby needs more of them.  pretty cool that your GF is into ts too... my GF and our 7yr old daughter is really startin to take a shine to my ts as well... they're even coming with me to the Portland expo on the 21st this month.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool. I'm going to that expo too. You should have the gf pick out a T, that worked for me! 

I'm going to do my best with the P. nigricolor. They used to be more common, but I guess they haven't been bred much. I only know one seller that has them, and I think they're being imported from Europe. It'd be great to have more of them in the US. I can't recommend Pamphobeteus enough. They are my favorite terrestrials. 

The A. metallica sp. green were around for a little while a couple years ago, I bought a few off a seller on this board that had a sac (Warpig I think), but ended up trading them to someone else a few months later. I wonder what became of them? They had the A. metallica white tipped bristles but had more of a green sheen to them. They also got HUGE, which was my main motivation for buying them. I wonder what happened to them? Does anybody know? If anyone has any, I want one! 

Here's a couple threads about them, the first shows a bunch of pictures of A. metallica sp green. They are sweet! The second is a thread on another forum that describes the different Avicularia species. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?159404-Another-Sac!!
http://www.the-t-store.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=8120   (gotta register if you wanna read it, worth it though)


----------



## grayzone (Jan 14, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Very cool. I'm going to that expo too. You should have the gf pick out a T, that worked for me!


 yeah, good strategy lol... im def. gonna let them pick one out. thanks for the idea... i feel kinda like a jerk that i didnt even think of that. selfish bastard


----------



## matt82 (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice thread, excellent pics and the OBT colony interests me, How long will you keep them together for?  Nice chick too, very cool that she shares your "strange" hobby with you!

I had not seen Pamphobeteus sp 'Platyomma before either, I take it these are sling/ juvi colors only, and attain a less colourful look with age?

Again, great thread and pics.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks! I'm glad you liked it.

The OBT colony was not successful at all. I eventually ended up with one very large individual, after a few months or so. I don't think OBTs are the best for communals. It's worth a shot if you've got a sac or can get a lot cheap, but there are definitely better species. My P. regalis communal, on the other hand, did very well. I even had a male mature in the communal and continued living with the other large females with no cannibalism at all. All 5 tarantulas also grew at a very similar rate. I'm going to try to breed them soon, and if I end up with a sac (or two) I'll make a large communal. I'll probably keep ~25-30 slings together and try to raise them to maturity. 

Pamphobeteus is an AWESOME genus. I have P. platyomma, P. nigricolor and just got a big P. antinous girl (gonna post pics of her soon). I recommend them to anyone. Many of the species have slings with bright blue carapace and legs, and a bright orange abdomen with a black christmas tree pattern. They slowly lose that as they mature and attain a brown/black coloration. However, the adults are still gorgeous. Males and females have a beautiful pattern that reflects on the carapace. Also, the mature males are just drop-dead beautiful, be sure to check those out.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 15, 2012)

*More pictures!*

Ephebopus cyanognathus sling. Not a great shot by any means, but it gives an idea of how beautiful these slings are. 






Brachypelma boehmei, female. This is probably the species that first got me interested in tarantulas (along with B. auratum). I don't keep many Brachypelma now, but I'm sure glad I just got this girl in a trade. I'm hoping to find a male for her NOW.


















Pamphobeteus antinous, female. Another new girl that I got in the same trade. I have wanted a female of this species for YEARS, and it was definitely worth the wait. I love Pamphobeteus, and the large size and the beautiful black velvety shine of P. antinous is about as good as it gets. 


















And I know these aren't tarantulas, but they're pretty cool anyways. A couple pictures of my Ranitomeya imitator 'Varadero' dart frogs. I have a pair that should start breeding any day now and 3 subadults at the moment.












I should probably try to get some shots of my Lampropelma sp "Borneo Black" female and some of my other Poecilotheria sp.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 15, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> I should probably try to get some shots of my Lampropelma sp "Borneo Black" female


Yes, you should 

Nice froggies, pretty little things


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 9, 2012)

Those versis are just too cute, can't wait for receiving mine! I love those communal setups you have there, any up-to-date pictures of those available? Hope you didn't have any losses, since I haven't searched on the forum about that. 

Cheers!


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 10, 2012)

It's been a while since I set those communals up. The P. regalis communal went great. I ended up keeping them together until a male matured and then separated them. No cannibalism at all, even with a MM in there for who knows how long. I actually have two females from that communal that are beginning to look like they've got some extra junk in the trunk. I won't be surprised if I find a sac sometime soon. 

The OBT communal ended up with just one big fat OBT. Complete failure. I wouldn't really recommend that species for a communal setup. 

I did just get 6 H. incei from BrettG last week, and I've started a communal with them. So far everything looks great. Most of them are hanging out near each other despite a lot of space for them, and I've seen some shared meals. I'll try to upload some pictures soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notsobear (Apr 30, 2012)

sweet collection man! hope mine will grow quick ;D
you got some sexy specimens


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's hoping for a fertile sac!













I bought her as a "proven breeder" and she hasn't molted in my care yet. I hope it's good!


Newly molted Pamphobeteus nigricolor female. I think the male is penultimate, so I hope to be pairing her soon!






The beautiful and underrated female Ornithoctonus aureotibialis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 5, 2012)

P. sp platyomma having lost his Christmas tree. Molt indicates that he's a male, which I'm not too bummed about. Pamphobeteus MMs are freakin unbelievably gorgeous.











This just may be my favorite girl. Pamphobeteus antinous





















Avicularia sp. "Amazonica"






Poecilotheria metallica freshly molted











A very small Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Small"






And a very fat Hapalopus sp. "Colombia Large" that molted almost immediately after this was taken.







AND this is IT for crappy pictures! I'm receiving my new D-SLR tomorrow, so hope to start filling this thread with some better quality images.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jun 5, 2012)

again, nice stuff .. i will be in love with this thread once you get that new camera.. some of your pics were already great quality, so i can only imagine how much better they will get. 
I really hope your future nigricolor pairing goes well.. i will be keeping my eyes open for your add lol. I want a couple bad.


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome O. aureotibialias!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 7, 2012)

I can see why you're particular to the genus Pamphobeteus.  Gorgeous tarantulas!


----------

